# will be loging igf1-lr3 for hard core peptides



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 6, 2013)

I would like to thank hard core pep for letting me log this for them. but before I start I do have questions this is my first time researching any thing like this.so what dose should be used I was only sent 2 vials so a total of 2mg. I have heard some dose it at 150mcg but that would only give me about 12 13 days worth so idk. i am going to add 1ml of bac water to my vials so the 10 mark will be 100mcg.so could someone help me on how to dose this like is 100mcg a day right after working out good? and with so little to research with will I have enough to notice any thing or not? as soon as I find a dosing that I want to do I will start it right away .and again this is for research only. thanks


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 6, 2013)

fyi my research rat is all so on cycle of test e,tren a and winny if that matters any.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 6, 2013)

Logs without pics are the most telling!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks to pittsburgh63 for being helpful unlike some people he helped me lay out my dosing . I will start Monday I will be using hard core pep igf-lr3 100mcg after workouts only. i will update early part of next week.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 9, 2013)

well went ahead and mixed up my igf and pinned 100mcg after doing shoulder day. nothing to report yet it mixed well and pined well kinda thicker than my mt2 . well update after a couple of pins.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 13, 2013)

well to update I pined 100mcg after working out chest hard went a little heavy for my old ass. did 405 on bench for 2 reps got them easy. nothing really still to update on the igf. but I have noticed that I get a pump really easy like even when brushing my teeth or any thing I get all pumped up looking. guys that see me daily at gym say I looked pumped before we start working out I look like I have all ready worked out so thats good.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 15, 2013)

well to update every thing going well idk why but I have put on about 3 or 4 ilbs in size with no fat abs are still very visable  even thou my weight has went up to about 218-220 was around 212-215 for a long while now. been getting pain full pumps in my arms mainly my fore  arms they are crazy cutt people that see me every day tell me how much bigger my arms look from one day to the next. the only down side effect has been my hands fall asleep a lot and I can not sleep because my arms are so large and pump there is no where to put them kinda weird to explain and they tingle a lot.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 19, 2013)

well to update I can say this product is g2g.i have not used hgh or any thing before but from what I have read I am having the same side effects with igf as do people running hgh idk if that is normal but my hands are swollen they tingle a lot and my hands fall asleep all the time. I am sleeping better and  have put on size and weight which is not what I was going for but oh well I do look huge.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 19, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 19, 2013)

no pics idk  if I have any pics of myself. do all men go around taking pics of them self I must be weird idk? I know what I look like I see myself everyday .i can pm you my name and there are several members here that work out with me and see me everyday  I can give you my stats and you can check with these guys to see. but they will tell you I am a  lucky  freak .I am really happy were I am at just want to keep at this level they all at my gym around here think I should go pro I just laugh while eating a honey bun.there like you don't diet and have abs no fat and are huge about 19inch arms maybe closer to 20. and I wear 33inch jeans and they are big just my legs are so big cant go smaller have to wear belt. after playing college football I was a rodbuster for 10 years and finished concrete I don't know if you know what a rodbuster is but it will get you some huge arms and a broke back. any ways my stats are 36 years old 5ft 10 210-220ilbs bf probally 10% some normal lifts for me are bench  425-450 2 easy reps deadlifts 450 4 reps squat 450 ass to floor 500 ass not to floor haha. any ways just a little about my stats like I said I can get people to say those are the truth but they will probally say and think I am bigger I heard someone at my gym say they heard I could bench 600ilbs no spotter I just laughed. look dude I am not trying to impress you are nobody my wife all ready thinks I am finest guy on earth n/j really and I am sure a lot of girls or guys or what ever you like  are into skinny guys so keep your head up little man.go ask somebody what a rodbuster is a real one not the ones using pig tails and go tie some rebar you biceps will not be tinny any more I promise.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the log brother. 100 mcg's IGF-1lr3 daily is a decent dose.


----------



## Sherk (Aug 21, 2013)

Rodbusters have one of the most physically challenging jobs in iron work. I gotta hand it to you bro for doing that shut for 10 years. I busted  rod for 6 months in my local union and I will say FUCK THAT SHIT! It's fucking tough ass work.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks for the log brother. 100 mcg's IGF-1lr3 daily is a decent dose.


is it to high for a first time. I am having some side effects this stuff seems really potent. thanks again


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Rodbusters have one of the most physically challenging jobs in iron work. I gotta hand it to you bro for doing that shut for 10 years. I busted  rod for 6 months in my local union and I will say FUCK THAT SHIT! It's fucking tough ass work.



yea and we were the heavy hitter crew that got paid big bucks to come in on a job site and take over if the rodbusters could not get the poor ready in time. we ran with the rebar at all times and we  all were able tie wire fast as hell I could use up several rolls of wire a day like 5 or 6 rolls of mar mac wire.it was the hardest work I have ever done seen or heard of. now only wet backs do that kind of work I own my own trucking company now. I do miss it sometimes but then I think about my ass bleeding and I don't miss that I was a lot younger then but I do carry many scars proudly.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 22, 2013)

and to update log this stuff is really potent I have not dosed any in about 2 days was geting side effects bad. think I will try a lower dose today after shoulders my traps will be up past my ears anyway haha. many many shrugs will be done today. this igf is the real deal.


----------

